

Secret Service Will Post All Aaron Swartz Files On Website, First Batch Up Now - DSWright
http://news.firedoglake.com/2013/08/29/secret-service-will-post-all-aaron-swartz-files-on-website-first-batch-up-now/

======
walid
This is interesting. It looks like government damage control.

